# Coilmaster V4 coil kit



## wiesbang (18/7/16)

Any vendors stock these?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapers Corner (19/7/16)

We are waiting for our shipment from coilmaster  

These are off course included.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang (19/7/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> We are waiting for our shipment from coilmaster
> 
> These are off course included.


Good thing the v3 was out of stock then lol


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/7/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> We are waiting for our shipment from coilmaster
> 
> These are off course included.


Let us know looks nice


----------



## wiesbang (19/7/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> We are waiting for our shipment from coilmaster
> 
> These are off course included.


ETA?


----------



## Vapers Corner (19/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> ETA?



Sorry, not sure. We received a shipment from Coilmaster this morning. v4 coiling kits was not there. Will follow up with them and let you know once we know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (26/7/16)

HI 

Stock has landed. Available online and in store: 
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coil-master-coiling-v4-kit-black-843?category=78

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (26/7/16)

"Follow master. To be master"...


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/7/16)

We have the V3 on sale for R175 if interested. Looks like the same thing minus the plastic box

https://e-cig.co.za/product/coil-master-v3/


----------



## vaporize.co.za (18/3/17)

We have the Coil Master v4 in stock


----------

